# Residency



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

I am sure this has been covered before, but I will risk the consequences of rehashing the issue.

I have a friend from outside MA (I currently live in the Boston Area) who is interested in getting on with the police here. Obviously he has to find a test or wait until the next civil service exam or MSP exam (god knows when MSP will test), but I have heard that residency is a huge factor. Some have even gone so far as to say that you should move into your town of choice and be living there for at least a year to claim residency and get on. Anyone have any comments on this? Does it apply to MSP (just live in the state)? Is it a requirement or a preference-getter?

Thanks for the input.


----------

